# Steam Hat KEINE VERBINDUNG !!!!



## 4Core (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich wollte gerade CoD MW 3 multiplayer Zocken aber habe keine Verbindung im Steam ? 
Mein Internet funktioniert aber Wunderbar meinem Bruder geht es auch so .
 Könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiter Helfen ! 

MFG 

Marco


----------



## 4Core (12. Februar 2012)

4Core schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich wollte gerade CoD MW 3 multiplayer Zocken aber habe keine Verbindung im Steam ?
> Mein Internet funktioniert aber Wunderbar meinem Bruder geht es auch so .
> Könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiter Helfen !
> 
> ...





PS Hat sich erledigt Geht wieder   LOL   Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. Februar 2012)

Wegen sowas muss nicht gleich ein Thread eröffnet werden.
Die Steamserver dürfen auch mal gewartet werden.


----------

